# mock up of 66'-67' gauge cluster...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have modeling all done will be making a fiberglass mold so if it comes out well i can make duplicates, doing a couple of Fox Body pieces for friends with turbo cars, figured i would do one for mine while i am at it. thanks for the blank Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks Good!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

now i just have to figure out how to get the vinyl to suck around the complex curves...have an old vacuum pump, if its the vinyl is none porous I may be able to make a simple rig like they used for yours, will test on smaller scale before i try the dash. What gauge size is that Eric?, i have 2 1/8" gauges with chrome bezels so i had to give a little wiggle room.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mine are made for 2 1/16 gauges. Be sure to use "stretchy" vinyl/leather!!!!! Tell me exactly whish steering box you need....My engine dude may have one.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

pump is saginaw # 5691670, just need top housing cap (can see repair in pic one on the bench). thanks Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I saw the pic will check for the part.....BTW, You and Crustysack should go into the fabricating business!!!:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

funny you should mention it Eric...made fiberglass mold of clay mockup, will fill and smooth outer, i made it to cover the whole passenger portion and wrap to the edges. Sand smooth (not paint grade as it will be covered) and i am giong to make a form of mine rather than just do a one off. then i can make resin peices from the mold if need arises, doing the same for the mustang stuff i am doing. 
Construction gets a little slow this time of year and i have been thinking of getting a backup company going in case remodeling tanks like new construction has. Used to do mold and jig work as well as being an artist so i have the skill set, the upholstery end is new but i may have a guy for that too, actually that vacume machine that Just Dash uses is just like the big exposier units we used in screen printing to press the image to glass tight, is just a vacuum pump sucking the air from between the vinyl and the glass table. i have a speaker box thats made to screw up from inside the trunk w/o having to cut anything or drill the package tray holds two 6x9's and an 8" woofer. and was thinking of glove box inserts for hidden stereo installs. These are all things i have ran into with my project and said why is'nt there something out there. and seeing your dash pad made me realize there could be a market for it, besides it's cool sh**....lol


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

filled and sanded, all ready for pad and vinyl as soon as a make a mold.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool stuff. If you go into production, I may be interested.. Speakers sound interesting, but you don't vent the vinyl at all, is the sound muffled?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

will have to do the package tray in new car headliner material instead of vinyl allows for venting through existing holes, us two carriage bolts down through existing holes in tray and through box, will wing nut up under tray with foam gasket to seal and stabilize it to trunk side of package tray. when its in you cannot even see it. Heres the finished original dash and the form for the speaker box. am ordering new glove box insert as i destroyed mine roughing in radio (it was pretty baked anyways) , when i get it in I will make form for radio inserts, also thinking of insert between console and bottom of dash for tach, radio for AC cars, etc.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

with 450 watt 4 channel amp and 250 sub amp nothing is muffled...LOL. what can i say, like my tunes


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

well, finally got around to stretching the dash pad...here it is














































1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------

